# Moth or butterfly ?



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had told Finn I like to save my 'Milkweed' plant for the butterfly's and stuff. This guy has been hanging around a few day's now. I thought it was a moth but my wife say's differently. What do you think it is?
[attachment=1:1jgpsv5s]000_0032.jpg[/attachment:1jgpsv5s]

Here's another shot.....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Tiger swallowtail BUTTERFLY. Im pretty sure moths all have fuzzy antennas. 
http://images.google.com/images?client= ... 1&ct=title


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a butterfly. You can tell because it has all of the butterfly stuff, and not the moth stuff.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a MARIPOSA, which is Spanish for either butterfly or gay person depending upon where you are pointing when you say it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez....I really don't care what it is.....I just wanted some compliments on my_ first _attempt of picture taking....anybody?? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez....I really don't care what it is.....I just wanted some compliments on my_ first _attempt of picture taking....anybody?? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you SilverSmitty....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks good 45. I am surprised you got that close. 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

.45 said:


> Jeez....I really don't care what it is.....I just wanted some compliments on my_ first _attempt of picture taking....anybody?? :lol:


 :lol: I was thinking moth/butterfly whats the diff :lol: nice pics .45  Next picture please _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Jeez....I really don't care what it is.....I just wanted some compliments on my_ first _attempt of picture taking....anybody?? :lol:


Jeez .45...................., Who cares ? Did you shoot it and eat it ? :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Jeez .45...................., Who cares ? Did you shoot it and eat it ? :mrgreen:


Oh.. Al..... 

And to think, we _used _to be friends.....you could have hurt my feeler's.... _(O)_

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those feelers are old and crusssssssssssssteeeee. :mrgreen: Big plans for weekend ? I'm headed to Moab. -)O(- HOT................... We are going down with my daughter and grandson to hang out. He has never been before. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Those feelers are old and crusssssssssssssteeeee. :mrgreen: Big plans for weekend ? I'm headed to Moab. -)O(- HOT................... We are going down with my daughter and grandson to hang out. He has never been before. :mrgreen:


Old and crusty??? That's what your gonna be when you get back from MOAB !!!

Have a good time Al !! When the weather cools down I'll take you out and teach you how to shoot !! _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Deal. I'll be very old and crusty. :mrgreen:


----------

